# Final Round:Come in quest´ora bruna. Gheorghiu, Freni, Te Kanawa, Tebaldi



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

We had a tie that beat out Farrell, who people seemed to go crazy over. You never know.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I voted for two of the finalists, Gheorghiu and Te Kanawa. The latter was my first encounter with the role and the opera in San Francisco and captivated me completely. Memories are powerful. Plus, the Te Kanawa voice as recorded has a bit more glamor than Gheorghiu’s.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> I voted for two of the finalists, Gheorghiu and Te Kanawa. The latter was my first encounter with the role and the opera in San Francisco and captivated me completely. Memories are powerful. Plus, the Te Kanawa voice as recorded has a bit more glamor than Gheorghiu’s.


You were so lucky to hear so many wonderful singers in person!!!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I see a three way tie between Farrell, Freni and Te Kanawa in round 2. Why isn't she here?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> I see a three way tie between Farrell, Freni and Te Kanawa in round 2. Why isn't she here?


It wasn’t so when I checked this morning.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I did it. 😁 I was scares of time previous several days.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> You were so lucky to hear so many wonderful singers in person!!!


No one knows it better than I how lucky we were that the San Francisco Opera was such a strong company. The _Intendant _at its zenith was Kurt Herbert Adler, who had the same _animus _that Rudolf Bing had (they were both Austrian) and a European tradition, and knew how to attract artists to his company. A lot of them were very loyal to him.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

This is a little lackluster for a finale. None would be my pick but as it is I'll gone with Tebaldi. Farrell would have been better, or even Stella who wasn't present in the contest but recorded a beautiful version on the early Cetra recording.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Easy pickin's.
There's Gheorghiu and then there's all the rest.
Nothing touches that beautiful performance. What a stunning voice - and that last high note and held ending are exceptional as well. For me, it's a runaway.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Op.123 said:


> This is a little lackluster for a finale. None would be my pick but as it is I'll gone with Tebaldi. Farrell would have been better, or even Stella who wasn't present in the contest but recorded a beautiful version on the early Cetra recording.


I voted for Tebaldi.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Gheorghiu is the most interesting one here. Farrell would have been my pick.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Op.123 said:


> This is a little lackluster for a finale. None would be my pick but as it is I'll gone with Tebaldi. Farrell would have been better, or even Stella who wasn't present in the contest but recorded a beautiful version on the early Cetra recording.


Sorry I forgot to check her out but I have heard her on Met Opera Radio in Aida and she was good. I need to think of putting her in a contest.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Op.123 said:


> This is a little lackluster for a finale. None would be my pick but as it is I'll gone with Tebaldi. Farrell would have been better,* or even Stella who wasn't present in the contest but recorded a beautiful version on the early Cetra recording.*


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Sorry I forgot to check her out but I have heard her on Met Opera Radio in Aida and she was good. *I need to think of putting her in a contest.*


Use this page to find a selection for Antonietta Stella - Best quality Decca and DG recordings - on this one she's paired with Virginia Zeani - It's a compilation album with selections from both.



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mx_4_KLcxakxThLi77Ok5lj5P_B-6F1a4














If you ever want to use Virginia Zeani in a competition - This is the best set of recordings that I can find - Her discography is kind of sketchy...



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mZteoOF2hnkRHSjW9SZBdA70h_ufPNOv0


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

I went with Angela Gheorghiu - For the record - I made a good faith effort not to let "appearance" weigh more heavily in my decision-making than "congeniality" or "talent" when voting.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Shaughnessy said:


> Use this page to find a selection for Antonietta Stella - Best quality Decca and DG recordings - on this one she's paired with Virginia Zeani - It's a compilation album with selections from both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like a cowherd dipping a heifer at the start of the season you are preventing problems before they get out of hand 🤪


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

The first time I saw Gheorghiu live was as Amelia and I hadn't liked her before then. She converted me into a fan that night.

Her voice is very attractive and captivating in this recording. However, her voice doesn't soar like others in their versions and it's charming, but inconsequential. Normally this could be a winner, but she has some very stiff competition.

Freni would be my favourite to win, but the proof of the disc is in the listening! Whilst I liked Chailly's conducting, I prefer the conducting here. Freni has more beauty of tone than Gheorghiu and is much more involved in the music from an interpretative point of view. This is a wonderfully sung, touching portrayal. I prefer De los Angeles' version, but this comes close.

I've already chosen Freni over Te Kanawa and so I will pass over it.

Tebaldi's version is too fast and whilst there is much beauty of tone here, she leaves me cold.

Freni wins quite easily.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

My favourite is still De Los Angeles, so in her absence, I'll vote for the one singer I did vote for in the previous rounds - Te Kanawa.


----------

